# Safe trees for Cockatiels



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anyone know a list of safe indoor trees and plants for the birds, maybe some ey would enjoy nibbling upon, or just sitting upon?

Pine branches? Fig trees? Ficus?

Love your input and experience.

Thank you


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=30769&highlight=safe+trees


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks that's helpful


----------

